# Sponsor a chinchilla and help our rescue



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Whilts our aim is to rehome the chins that come into our care Sometimes this is not possible for various reasons such as illness or age .

Sponsoring a chinchilla helps us with their daily care and also goes towards the reserve for veterinary care.

A 'one off ' donation for a year of £12.00 . The chosen chinchilla will be sponsored for one year . You will receive a photo ,their history as far as we know it and a bi-monthly update/newsletter of how they are getting on .

How about sponsoring a chinchilla as a gift for someone else, please provide their email address and details . We will then send them a card and photo. If you would like a specific message on the card from yourself, please include that as well. If you have any questions about sponsorship please dont hesitate to get in touch with me

Chins available for sponsorship;

Tilly

Tilly arrived when her owner felt unable to care for her due to work commitments . We were told that she 19yrs old . As she is an old girl she will spend the rest of her days with us here










Rolfie

Rolfie will be 15yrs in June . He is deaf and blind and took a long time to get used to his new surroundings when he arrived over 2 yrs ago but hes now a happy chappy who loves cuddles and a wander round the hallway or sofa










Jacob

Jacob age is unknown , he arrived along with 18 other chins from terrible conditions. He had to have one front leg amputated and he had bitten two toes off the other front paw and took many months of nursing and learning how to eat with only 2 toes .Jacob is very independent and manages very well on his own but does not mind a hand with his treats now and then










If you feel you would like to sponsor one of our residents and help us with our ongoing work please either send payment via paypal([email protected]) adding the name of the chin and your address or contact me for other methods of payment :thanx:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

how much is it a year??

xx


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi love , its £12 a year


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

hmm im sure i could manage that, i'll see what i can do  

xx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Is that one of Karli"s cookies i see Jacob eating !


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Midnight said:


> Is that one of Karli"s cookies i see Jacob eating !


It sure is Kim :biggrin:


----------



## springbok (Mar 18, 2009)

Sponsoring a chin is a lovely thing to do, and it would also make an ideal alternative gift for someone instead of an Easter egg!

I've met Rolfie and Jacob in the flesh, and they're both so adorable

Please consider sponsoring one of them or little Tilly:001_wub:


----------

